# Hey, John here!



## Demisane (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey there,

I am quite new to the forums. I have been fiddling around with DAW and VSTs for the past 3 years. Music is my one and only true friend, I speak to it and it listens without complaining. Feels every bit of my soul. 

When I was doing my under-graduation, I had to part ways from my piano. As a result of that I began trying out FL Studio. I am considering buying my way into a handful of VSTs, but I am no sure. 

Music is a huge part of my well being and I would really love to be able to compose and create masterful pieces that can move people. But I am constrained by finances and lack of encouragement. 

My background: Indian, raised in the deserts of Kuwait (yes, have seen war and aggression), currently in Australia. I feel disconnected from the world because I can not find people who put their heart and soul into music or can not relate to the way I feel.

If you love your music the way I do, please do send me links. I will really appreciate listening to it. 

I know I sound depressing, that is just me mentally. An extremely gregarious and fun person to be around in life. 

I hope to make amazing friends and connections here.

Cheers.
Demisane


----------



## pixel (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi pal! I'm also newbie here (as signed user). You came into really nice forum with nice smart users. 
Totally different than other forums full of bad people, haters etc. 
I'm sure that you will like this place 
Cheers!


----------



## Demisane (Sep 10, 2014)

pixel @ 10th September said:


> Hi pal! I'm also newbie here (as signed user). You came into really nice forum with nice smart users.
> Totally different than other forums full of bad people, haters etc.
> I'm sure that you will like this place
> Cheers!



Hey Pixel,

Thanks for that. I sure hope so. Do you have any work of yours uploaded online?

Cheers,
Demisane


----------



## pixel (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi! 

Sorry for latency  
Of course I have a lot of stuff there and there (together it's 5 or 6 projects I don't remember :D) but after huge change in my life, i have disconnected my past from present. So I have now only one project with just one demo track. 

I'm working now on fundrising EP for Anti-Slavery International Charity so I will post only one track as long as whole ep will not be finished

https://mysp.ac/S12w?play=1


----------



## Neifion (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Desimane, welcome to the forums! I joined last year, and this place has been a refuge, resource, and major source of encouragement for me. I think you'll enjoy your time here! Feel free to check out my SoundCloud (link in the signature) if you like. Would like to hear some of your work too! 

Cheers!


----------



## Demisane (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Neifion, thanks for that! :D I hope to get to know folks here as well.

And Pixel, that link isn't working for some reason.

And here is a link to one of my work styles! :D 
https://soundcloud.com/demisane/struggling-serenity


----------



## pixel (Oct 5, 2014)

Oops... Now it should works


----------



## pixel (Oct 5, 2014)

Demisane, nice stuff  A lot of eclectic sounds from dubstep/cinema to electro. Nice groves
I think that typical dance leads destroy climax in few tracks (Dream it to Life!) but it's just my private opinion (i'm tired of that kind of leads)  From other side I'm a huge fan of your distorted leads.
Nikita and Droid - very good
Rebirth - I like it but staccato strings sounds unnatural


----------



## Demisane (Oct 5, 2014)

Pixel, that was one captivating track. I am no expert here, but I felt it had something missing. Could just be my earphones or maybe a bit more work could go into mixing I guess.

And thank you for checking out my tracks. I totally agree with the destroyed climax for Dream it to life. Was planning on reworking that piece. Maybe make the lead a bit more mellow.  Will hopefully get on it once I get a midi input device. 

PS: I have so many projects to finish, lately haven't been able to get in a mood to work on them.


----------



## Demisane (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow! Its been a while since I got back to the forums! It has changed a lot. I have improved quite a bit. However I still haven't been able to fund myself off of music. (partly due to doing work as a favor to so many people)


----------



## Demisane (Oct 17, 2016)

Bumping this old post! But thought it would be appropriate. Do any of you actually fear for the music you make? As in feel like people won't be able to relate to it as much as you do?


----------



## JJP (Oct 18, 2016)

Demisane said:


> Bumping this old post! But thought it would be appropriate. Do any of you actually fear for the music you make? As in feel like people won't be able to relate to it as much as you do?


I think all of us fear that to some extent, bit it is important to press on. You will never be able to please everyone. The number of displeased people will only increase as your music reaches a wider audience.

Harold Wheeler once told me, "Whether our music is good or not may not be up to us to decide. You can write a chart and think, 'I nailed that! That's a great chart.' Then you hear nothing. You'll throw another chart together with no time, just trying to get it out the door, and think, 'This is junk. It gets the job done and nothing else.' The next thing you know people are telling you you're a genius."

I think it's important to be aware of how your listeners react. They are the people for whom you are writing. It's also important to be aware of the opinions of the people who hire you. They are paying you, after all. However, you can't hope for every single person to respond in a positive way. It's not possible. We're humans. We have different desires, cultures, and personalities. We respond differently to different things. That's part of what makes our existence fascinating, and enables us to both survive and thrive.


----------

